# Cant install drivers for my nvidia geforce 8400gs



## Opujhum (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi everyone. i have the EXACT same problem (same card) and i wasn't able to fix it for the past few days. i tried all the things above but no success. Since this post isn't too old, i'm replying to it and asking for help

the PC used to be a *HP Pavillon MediaCenter m8325f* running Vista 32x (Home Premium)
The motherboard had gone bad so i changed it for a **Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3L**

I 1st installed WinXP but i had problems with the graphic card so i formated the HDD and re-installed Vista. Still can't install the drivers for the graphic card even with the latest Nvidia drivers.

Intel Core2 QUAD Q6600 @ 2.40GHz
3.00 GB RAM
2x 320 Go SATA Drive (Seagate)
Nvidia GeForce 8400 GS (though it keeps installing Standard VGA Graphics Adapter by itself and i need to manually install the real GraphicCard Drivers)
HP Pavillon MediaCenter


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what psu

brand 
model
wattage


----------



## Opujhum (Nov 23, 2009)

It's the same psu as when i bought the PC.

Brand: LITEON
Model: PS-5301-08HA
Wattage: I believe it's a 300W
19amp on the 12v rail...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

pcie requires a min of available amps on the 12v line of 26a

see if you can borrow something of this quality to try in it

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004&Tpk=corsair+550w


----------



## Opujhum (Nov 23, 2009)

thx for the tip.
i'll try to see what i can do but i doubt that i can find one to borrow. i'll need to buy a new one. it was one of my plan anyways because i dont like that psu, but i'm short on money right now.

Would it really make a difference with a new psu? the psu i have right now is the original one and everything used to work fine (with the old motherboard, untill it went bad)

i'll work on something this week to see what i can do.
thx again


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in the device manager uninstall the video card
reboot tapping f8 and choose vga mode[xp] for vista use low resolution mode
when windows finishes rebooting
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer

your psu may have been the reason you lost the m/b


----------



## Opujhum (Nov 23, 2009)

i tried that before, and again with no results.
i'll try to format again and start from scratch one last time and if it doesn't work, i'll go buy a new psu thursday.

should i try to install all the windows updates before installing the graphic card drivers?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

no run the m/b setup disk
install video drivers
then updates


----------



## Opujhum (Nov 23, 2009)

i formated but it didn't work.

i managed to buy a new psu but guess what, i think it's a DOA. the computer is not even powering up. I used to test my old psu by shorting the power wire (green) and see if the psu was turning on.

i dont know if the new psu still work the same way but i tried that and nothing's happening. Are there any other ways to test if a psu is fonctionnal???


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check it with a multi meter

http://www.driverheaven.net/guides/testingPSU/

check you have the aux power plug in firmly into the m/board


----------



## Opujhum (Nov 23, 2009)

i brought my new PSU at work and it worked. so i brought it back home and it worked 
i probably didn't press hard enough on the aux power plug.

anyways, i installed the the latest gc drivers, rebooted.... and it crashed again. bsod talking about nvlddmkm.sys


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if this works for you

http://social.technet.microsoft.com...s/thread/acf9419e-b856-4d94-9eb9-a149b0918379


----------



## Opujhum (Nov 23, 2009)

i tried all the tricks i could find on many forums that ppl have said that worked but it didn't

i removed all the other PCI cards i had installed, leaving only the RAM and graphic card.
Nvidia released a new driver last thusday 11/26/2009 so i tried everything again w/o success. i tried everything with the old BIOS and the latest version BIOS.

i'm starting to wonder if the problem was really the old mobo or the graphic card even though the beeps at booting were saying that the mobo had problems.

should i be thinking about buying another gc? *after i bought a new mobo and psu* lol


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

do you have the latest bios installed,as this corrects some vga problems

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/BIOS_Model.aspx?ProductID=2952#anchor_os


----------



## Opujhum (Nov 23, 2009)

yup, like i said above, i tried with latest BIOS version but it didn't work


----------



## weiquan571 (Nov 29, 2009)

U have to use driver sweeper to completely remove ur driver .. and use a registry cleaner to completely remove the entries ... Do it in safe mode two times and then install ur driver...

New driver doesnt mean it is good


----------



## Opujhum (Nov 23, 2009)

i'm using Driver Sweeper everytime to remove the drivers.

when i used the new BIOS, i just formated the computer to make sure i wasn't going to have issues with old driver files that could have stayed.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what make and model psu did you buy

try going to windows update for the drivers


----------



## Opujhum (Nov 23, 2009)

Windows Updates makes it crash as well after i reboot the computer.

CoolerMaster (eXtrem Power Plus)
RS-500-PCAR-A3
500W


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it is one of their cheap low efficiency units


----------



## Opujhum (Nov 23, 2009)

uhmm i dont know. i didn't have tons of money to spend on this too.

the guy told me it's a really good psu compared to what i had:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

to what you had it is but it has only a 70% at best efficiency rating


----------



## Opujhum (Nov 23, 2009)

so i got screwed and i should buy another psu? 

what am i supposed to be looking for when buying a new psu?
i looked for more amps like suggested in ealier post.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

550w 80+ efficiency rating

i would try your friends that have upgraded they may have one lying around 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## Opujhum (Nov 23, 2009)

wow, thank for the link. Really useful and tons of infos. i'll go to bed smarter tonight lol.

i used the Wattage calculator from that link and i got roughly 380W but that was with 30%+ efficiency and more things pluged to the PC than what i actually have so my *360W* should be good enough.

i dont know what to do anymore. But now i know how important psu are these days.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it does not work that way it's the available amp output that is there for use on the 12v+ line that is the key
that is going to put you up here,in this class
to get the amp output for pcie

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004&Tpk=corsair+550w


----------



## deleted21120102 (Nov 21, 2009)

80+ to 95 efficency


----------



## Opujhum (Nov 23, 2009)

I exchanged my psu for another one with more amps but it does the same thing as soon as i install the drivers.


Enermax (http://www.enermaxusa.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=21_62&products_id=185)
Liberty Eco 80+
I have the *620W* model











Now that we know the amps of the psu is not the problem, should i be looking for another video card?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try windows updates again now you have upgraded the psu


----------



## Opujhum (Nov 23, 2009)

as usual.... i see the loading bar with Microsoft Corporation then i get the same old BSoD with the nvlddmkm.sys error


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

run

sfc /scannow


----------



## Opujhum (Nov 23, 2009)

When exactly do i run the scan:

after i get the BSoD, i restart in SafeMode and THEN i run sfc/scannow with the drivers still installed? or before i install the drivers?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

before you install them


----------



## Opujhum (Nov 23, 2009)

Done:

Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try the original driver

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...&dlc=en&cc=ca&lang=en&os=2093&product=3648276


----------



## Opujhum (Nov 23, 2009)

yup, i tried that before but it didn,t work.

i did it again because you asked (and i have a new psu) but still doesn't help. the black screen stayed alot longer than usual though before i got the blue screen.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

are you getting any error message


----------



## Opujhum (Nov 23, 2009)

nope.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

run

Verifier.exe


----------



## Opujhum (Nov 23, 2009)

i'm not familiar with Verifier.exe

i've read somewhere that it run when you reboot the PC and it detecs drivers causing problems.
So should i install the graphic card driver, then run > Verifier.exe, then reboot?

i dont really know how this program works and what it's meant to do. And should i run it with specific settings or just default?


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Dai would a CMOS clear assist here?


----------



## Opujhum (Nov 23, 2009)

i cleared CMOS a while ago (at the beginning), updated BIOS too

i'm pretty sure the graphic card is still good because everything looks fine as long as i dont install the drivers. I just dont know how to make it work

but i guess i can clear the CMOS again if you guys think it will help :4-dontkno


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try it both ways,before and after you install the driver
http://download.microsoft.com/download/9/c/5/9c5b2167-8017-4bae-9fde-d599bac8184a/VistaVerifier.doc


----------



## Opujhum (Nov 23, 2009)

At one point i get this message(w/o the graphic card driver installed):
The coverage for pool allocation verification is only 64%. Adding more physical memory to this computer could improve your coverage.

Is this a problem or it has nothing to do with my problem? I have 3Go or memory

What exactly am i looking for when i run Verifier?
after i install the drivers, nothing is working so i dont know how to run Verifier.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

I recently installed that exact mobo on a client system, never ending problems. We need to wait for a bios update imho. Its a beta product.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms792872.aspx


----------



## Opujhum (Nov 23, 2009)

Well, nothing good came out of DriverVerifier.

there's no way i can verify the graphic card drivers after i install them because it crashes all the time before i can do anything.
When driver is not installed, DriverVerifier sees nothing wrong.

btw, HappyHoliday everyone


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

post the crash dumps


----------



## Opujhum (Nov 23, 2009)

uhmmm, i was so tired of this that i decided to format everything, install WinXP, keep this comp just as a network server for backup (Data backup).

i still get the same BSoD but as long as i dont install the drivers for the graphic card, it's fine.

where do i find the crash dumps? 
is this from Verifier or from the BSoD error?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

C:\Windows\Minidump\Minidump.dmp

http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html


----------

